# night sweats



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i
this problem started in january, i wake up at 2 A.M. every night totally drenched in sweat
my thermostat is set at 50 and my blanket is thin
normally if i am warm then i readjust my blanket so it only covers my ass
this new night sweat issue i do not do that, once i awaken i wipe my head on the pillow and go back to sleep
it is not caused by nightmares or the temp being to warm
any one else have this issue?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you overweight?
Has there been a change in your diet, or things you have ingested, since January?


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got three ideas. The first is hypoxia, maybe a sleep apnea issue, bad posture can bring that about. The second is hypoglycemia, there are many causes of that so we'll skip the long explanations for now, solutions also vary. The third is extra metabolic heat coming from your liver, it's a little less likely but you could check by seeing if your right abdomen is particularly warm. Technically you could have more than one of these so if you find you have one you still might want to check the others.

If I had to guess with you I'd say the second and third ideas.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I do sometimes. Figure it's just manopause. ;-) 

Sometimes I'm really cold and sometimes I sweat like you say. I have no idea why.


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

I have the same thing! every night man I wake up and I'm sweating. maybe it could be due to mental stress. sometimes it occurs from nightmares but other times its just random. I dont know any solutions but I can tell you youre not the only one.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

stiletto said:


> Are you overweight?
> Has there been a change in your diet, or things you have ingested, since January?


i'm 5'5 153 lbs 4% body fat
no changes in diet 
just business as usual


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

telepariah said:


> I do sometimes. Figure it's just manopause. ;-)
> 
> Sometimes I'm really cold and sometimes I sweat like you say. I have no idea why.



it's odd
to just wake up totally drenched at the same time then go back to sleep


----------



## Vivafara (Apr 2, 2015)

There were a couple of times when I woke up in the middle of the night drenched in sweat. Despite the wet pajamas and bed sheet, I rolled to less wet part of the sheet and fell back to sleep. The next morning I was deeply regretted. If it was not for the thick blanket I don't need to change sheet so soon. My brain told me the blanket was fine whereas my body temperature said otherwise >_<


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

vivafara said:


> There were a couple of times when I woke up in the middle of the night drenched in sweat. Despite the wet pajamas and bed sheet, I rolled to less wet part of the sheet and fell back to sleep. The next morning I was deeply regretted. If it was not for the thick blanket I don't need to change sheet so soon. My brain told me the blanket was fine whereas my body temperature said otherwise >_<


same thing here
i go through 3 blankets a week 
i've washed them so many times in the past 4 months they've already faded


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

From my experience, this is sometimes caused by a bacterial infection. Your body may be going into hyper immune defense during the night.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Menopause  Seriously. It's actually called andropause in men. Males go through hormonal changes as they age as well, and the symptoms can be similar to what women experience.

Or it could just be a random infection.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Impavidus said:


> Menopause  Seriously. It's actually called andropause in men. Males go through hormonal changes as they age as well, and the symptoms can be similar to what women experience.
> 
> Or it could just be a random infection.


that would explain on why i'm lactating :kitteh:


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Get screened at your gp. Night sweats are often the first symptom of certain types of cancer. It's not likely, but it's likely enough to try and figure out what it is. To be clear, it's probably something else. But get checked anyhow.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Perhaps you are having night terrors


----------



## whispers_the_wind (Aug 30, 2012)

Are you sleeping with too many layers on (clothes+duvet+blanket)? Had a period of going to sleep feeling the temperature was just warm enough (still cold, but slowly warming up) and then waking in a sweat a few hours later. Stopped wearing clothes to bed, but kept the blankets. Now I warm up to the right temperature within minutes and stay that way for the whole night. The sweaty wake up hasn't happened since the switch. Just an idea.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I remember getting alot of night sweats in my high school years , but it stopped when i turn 18 . Would love to know why too on how I was getting them but not now . My diet is pretty much the same and I am overweight but not by much than at my high school years ( at 260 but used to be 280 ).


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

whispers_the_wind said:


> Are you sleeping with too many layers on (clothes+duvet+blanket)? Had a period of going to sleep feeling the temperature was just warm enough (still cold, but slowly warming up) and then waking in a sweat a few hours later. Stopped wearing clothes to bed, but kept the blankets. Now I warm up to the right temperature within minutes and stay that way for the whole n
> ight. The sweaty wake up hasn't happened since the switch. Just an idea.


1 thin blanket
thermostat set at 50
night sweats just started in january, i do not get warm but rather suddenly break out into a sweat


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

My biology professor said one of the symptoms of AIDS is cold sweats. D:

Go to the doc, doc.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you have any enlargement of the lymph nodes around the genital area


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

RobynC said:


> Do you have any enlargement of the lymph nodes around the genital area


 no


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> My biology professor said one of the symptoms of AIDS is cold sweats. D:
> 
> Go to the doc, doc.


due to other illness's i have been tested for basically everything 
no STD's


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Vinniebob said:


> i
> this problem started in january, i wake up at 2 A.M. every night totally drenched in sweat
> my thermostat is set at 50 and my blanket is thin
> normally if i am warm then i readjust my blanket so it only covers my ass
> ...


I sometimes sweat at night, too, except there's no air conditioner here and I usually wear at least 3 layers of blankets.

And I tuck myself in as if I'm in a sleeping bag.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I get night sweats. I also freeze my arse off too.

I have Addison's disease though and my thermostat doesn't rightly know what is going on.

I might mean that you have a little adrenal fatigue? If you have an autoimmune problem it could be having other effects on your endocrine system. 70% of Addison's is brought on by autoimmune diseases. If you are on immune suppressants for anything then it might point to that. A blood test can figure it out.

I'm not sure of the pinpoint accuracy of this (especially the diet) but it has made sense to me in terms of an overall looking back after actually being diagnosed with Addison's and the long lead up to the diagnosis and the weird goings on. Besides that, the only thing I have learned about the endocrine system and Addison's is that there are no clear cut answers.

Do Your Adrenal Glands Wake at 3am? | DrDeborahMD.com


----------



## MikeHesson (Apr 14, 2015)

Well this is strange and usually it doesn't happen to most of the people but there are some exceptions that we have seen here. I guess you have some disease that belongs to infection and my brother sweats when he eats and he is fat may be this is the reason with you.


----------

